# Intel Desktop board D865GLC



## ccsmiles (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi
Have just installed the above board in my pc.
All the drivers have been found and loaded but still there is no sound.
Have un installed & re installed drivers several times but still it will not work.

Have used drivers from intel .com

Using windows xp

Can you help


Thanks

Chris


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

Check in device manager and verify the sound isn't muted. At the same time check the Sound,video and games controllers for any yellow ticks.


----------



## ccsmiles (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks
No yellow ticks in device manager.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Does device manager show a sound device?
You may want have a look here: http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/CS-020642.htm
Let us know if it helps


----------



## ccsmiles (Aug 2, 2008)

The link is the site i used for all the mother board drivers.
Divice manager is showing Sound & video games controllers and all the contents have no yellow ticks.
I have spent hours on the intel web site and still can not fix!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you have a front panel header hooked up?
Have you looked in the Bios setup to make sure onboard sound is enabled?


----------



## ccsmiles (Aug 2, 2008)

Have no sound conected to front panel but have all the hdd lights & switchs etc.
Checked bios and audio enabled.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are you using AC97 or HD audio?
Which of one these software do you have?

* Intel® Audio Studio
* SigmaTel* (IDT*) Audio Control Panel
* Realtek* AC’97 Audio Control Panel
* Soundmax* Audio Control Panel


----------



## ccsmiles (Aug 2, 2008)

Adi soundmax Audio driver, file version 4.1.100.1332


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have you either tested the speakers on another pc or tried a different set of speakers on this one?


----------



## ccsmiles (Aug 2, 2008)

Have tested speakers and put another set on the pc still no sound.
Do you think its a faulty board?
Shall i just get a internel sound card to correct it?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It may be as device manager shows it as working.


----------



## Kenno2010 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi I'm not sure if you have worked this problem out yet but i had the same problem. After buying a dodgy sound card from eBay i looked into this problem further. It turns out that you need to disable the front audio headers even if they aren't plugged into anything. I have looked up the jumper settings and found the Intel site has pretty easy instructions and diagrams to. I hope this has helped you out if so could you let me know. 
Cheers

Also if you get a internal sound card remember to disable the ac'97 in the bios settings


----------



## harbl (Sep 9, 2009)

I found this on intel's website
..
i hav same problem
may it fix this problem

""Greetings, this is a common issue with a simple fix, but often overlooked as we have sold many Intel D865GLC and D865GBF motherboards... There is a front panel jumper J2A toward the back PCI slots area, you need to make sure there is a jumper between 5-6 and 9-10 in order to enable the REAR green audio port.. Otherwise if you have no jumpers installed, all audio only goes to the front panel speakers as you mentioned! On the D865GBF there is a white ink marking on the motherboard that shows you this, however on the D865GLC because of the smaller microATX size, there is no space to print that white ink marking... Hope this helps, and if you need a backup or replacement d865glc or d865gbf we still have them.""


Earn Money
http://m-taha.blogspot.com/2009/06/earn-money-with-neo-bux.html
&
http://m-taha.blogspot.com/2009/06/clixsensecom-ptc-get-paid-to-click.html


----------

